
DConf 2019 in London - stevefan1999
https://dconf.org/2019/index.html
======
zerr
Considering the development and pace of modern C++, where does D stick
nowadays?

~~~
CyberShadow
D has:

\- fast compilation times

\- a module system

\- famously powerful metaprogramming and compile-time introspection

\- a familiar, but not ugly syntax

\- comes with a package manager

\- simple-to-use build tools with dependency discovery

\- mostly-optional garbage collector (great for 90% projects!)

\- interfaces with C and C++

\- memory safe

C++ still has:

\- header files

\- a preprocessor

\- infamously hard-to-parse syntax

\- decades of legacy cruft

\- fun things like design-by-SFINAE

My biggest reason to use D is that it works great for both small scripts (one
program can be one file and is ran with one command, or even a shebang), and
large projects (with packages / dependencies etc.). Similarly, if idiomatic D
is too slow, you can optimize it by going as low as C or inline assembler
without having to call-out to a lower-level language.

Source: using D for almost everything since 2006, while also maintaining a few
C++ projects.

~~~
zerr
The issue with D, I guess, how do you find gigs? :)

------
linuxlizard
How do D and Rust stack up against each other? Both seem to quite attractive
as next generation compiled languages.

~~~
atilaneves
Rust achieves memory safety without a tracing GC. D has traditionally relied
on the GC for that, but now there's
[DIP1000]([https://github.com/dlang/DIPs/blob/master/DIPs/DIP1000.md](https://github.com/dlang/DIPs/blob/master/DIPs/DIP1000.md)).
D can however be used without a GC if needed.

Rust has macros, which D doesn't, but D's metaprogramming is superior.

They're both fine choices.

~~~
Hasknewbie
> D can however be used without a GC if needed

Honest question: is it the case in practice though? Last time I checked D, you
could disable the GC in theory, but in practice many things would fail to
work, most importantly their standard library. As this been fixed since then?

~~~
atilaneves
Yes, it's the case in practice: I've written a lot of @nogc code. Some parts
of the standard library require the GC, but not all of it, and the parts that
I usually use are fine (std.algorithm, std.range, ...).

Since allocators landed, it's been a lot easier, and I've written a library
that does C++-style smart pointers for D:

[https://github.com/atilaneves/automem](https://github.com/atilaneves/automem)

------
satyenr
Is D being used/backed by a major software company or a major open source
initiative? Looking at the trends so far, seems like it takes the backing of a
giant for a programming language to succeed.

~~~
nicwilson
[https://dlang.org/orgs-using-d.html](https://dlang.org/orgs-using-d.html)

Sociomantic, Symmetry and Weka.IO are large very heavy users. Symmetry has
supported development with an "Autumn of Code". The backing is much more
diverse and its been that way for a long time.

Disclaimer: I contract to Symmetry.

------
faissaloo
Is the pricing here normal for conferences? I've only attended a few and 300
GBP seems quite excessive to me.

~~~
pornel
Yes, 300GBP is typical for a tech conference in London. Cost of venues and
catering can be astronomical, so even with that ticket price it may be
difficult to run a conference.

Some community conferences are half of that (and depend on sponsorships), but
OTOH there are also plenty of "serious business" conferences that are 10x more
expensive.

~~~
adsadadsad
Is catering a big portion of the ticket price? Surely one can venture outside
to nearest starbucks, pret, other-fancy-coffee-shop-5metres-away, and dozens
of other eateries? Or the food delivery service apps. I'd be pissed off if
shitty non-choice catering was going to eat into the ticket price more than
15gbp. Sponsors pay the booze after usually. So what's left after speakers,
token tickets, and venue fees?

~~~
black-tea
The point of the catering isn't just to fill your stomach, it's to have lunch
with people who are interested in what you are interested in, ie. to network.
If you don't see the point of that, then yeah it's really not going to be
worth it for you.

~~~
adsadadsad
I've been to a few regional conferences so perhaps out of touch, but in those
scenarios it's usually either yawn yawn buffet or in most cases a bag with
some posh sandwich etc.. in with sponsor logos all over it. I get what you're
saying but I can't help but start picturing a table cloth lunch with waiter
service as you discuss the merits of the last talk over a fine wine on a table
for two/three? perhaps this happens at build? strangeloop?aws:invent? How much
of a ticket price is attributed to catering in either scenario?

